# Trail riding at Mt.Rogers national park



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Jim Andy said:


> Has anyone riding the trails at Mt.Rogers and maybe stayed at Rocky hollow campgrounds that can tell me about trails and the campground?


I think my SO said he has camped there before, or is familiar with the area. I will ask him when he gets home. 

You can also do a check on www.horsetraildirectory.com for more information and reviews from people who have stayed there. Just keep in mind, when reading the reviews, that not everyone has the same ideas when it comes to what makes a campground or trails "great." 

For example, I love trails like what you'll find at Hocking Hills (Ohio), Shawnee National Forest in southern Illinois, etc. I know other people who think that kind of riding is way too rough. So it's all a matter of preference.:?


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Miss.Jolly


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I just saw some pictures posted on the Horse Trails and Camping in America facebook page from the Mt Rogers area. Looks like a good ride.

Jim Andy and I are planning a ride there sometime in March (if we can find an open campground), if anyone wants to join in.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I just looked up that facebook group, looks neat, I had not heard of it before.

I'm also looking for info on Mt Rogers. We're planning on going this year and it looks like there are several campgrounds to choose from.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I bought a map at Home | The Forest Place Store.

It's a good quality map of water-resistant paper.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey other horse load up the trailer and come on with,I'm in Somerset we can meet up and go over the mountain together. You know what they say the more the merrier.


----------

